# MAC - MAC for Manish Arora Swatches - Oct 08



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2008)

Place all your *MAC for Manish Arora* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the MAC for Manish Arora discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the MAC for Manish Arora colour story thread.


----------



## VictoriaJane (Aug 13, 2008)

NO Flash
(Top = Electric Eel
Bottom = Freshwater)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...s/DSC00376.jpg
WITH Flash
(Top=Electric Eel
Bottom = Freshwater)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...s/DSC00377.jpg


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2008)

both of these shadows will be in the palette
Going Bananas & electric eel
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...be/manish1.jpg


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 14, 2008)

Colors in palette (in no specific order) - No Base on NC35...

No Flash:





Flash:


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## chocobon (Sep 17, 2008)

We got Manish Arora Today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got the e/s palette and Devil blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here are the swatches...


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2008)

Pink Manish Lipglass




















MAC Style Minx(Heatherette)


----------



## snowkei (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2008)

Lipglasses on nc43:






Top is Shine Manish Lipglass
Bottom is Pink Manish Lipglass


----------



## pinki11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Girl about town
kiss Manish
---



Blush ' Devil 




Shine Manish Lipglass
Pink Manish Lipglass


----------



## midnight (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Ernie (Sep 26, 2008)

Kiss Manish lipstick: click to enlarge



 





Pink Manish l/g




Shine Manish l/g
1 coat







2 coats


----------



## Princesa Livia (Oct 3, 2008)

Manish Arora *Pink Swoon*, *Girl About Town*, *Pink Manish*:











Comparison between *Manish Arora* and *Neo Sci Fi* lipstick packaging:
















IMO, Manish Arora packaging is a bit more reddish-orange compared to Neo Sci Fi - for lipsticks atleast, so I can't really say its 'recycled' packaging. =]


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 8, 2008)

some one is using my shots !!!!!!!!!!


any how these are my shots and swatches of Manish Arora !!!













































Swatches

1.    lip sticks






2.    lip gloss






3.    blushers






4.    eye shadows
i used U.D.P.P as a base


----------



## pat (Oct 9, 2008)

Soft Ochre p/p used as a base. NC35-40 for reference.








Kiss Manish l/s, Shine Manish l/g, Pink Manish l/g




Kiss Manish lip stick




Kiss Manish ls with Shine Manish lip gloss




Pink Manish lip gloss


----------



## sleepyhead (Oct 9, 2008)

eyeshadow palette












box














blushes








box









lipglasses




box









lipsticks


----------



## fafinettex3 (Oct 9, 2008)

Nylon, Going Bananas, Bitter, Playful, Electric Eel, Deep truth





WITH FLASH





NO FLASH





Pink Swoon (sheertone) Devil (satin)





Devil Blush, Pink Swoon, Girl about town (top right), Pink Manish (bottom right)





Devil Blush (Satin) 





Girl about town lipstick (amplified)





Pink Manish Lipglass





Girl About Town Lipstick





Girl about town + Pink Manish


----------



## mochabean (Oct 10, 2008)

Here are some swatches to compare the Pink Manish l/g on NC42 skin.

In this order:

Pink Manish l/g, Love Rules l/g, Totally It l/g


----------



## sleepyhead (Oct 10, 2008)

all taken under direct sunlight

*Kiss Manish lipstick*





*Shine Manish lipglass*





*Pink Manish lipglass*





*Shine Manish over Kiss Manish*





*Style Minx vs. Pink Manish vs. Starlet Kiss*


----------



## damsel (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## kimberly (Oct 12, 2008)

.....


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 13, 2008)

Shine Manish in natural light (wow dont mind the piece of my 188 lmao)











Pink Manish in natural light









Devil and Pink Swoon swatched on hand- natural light









Pink Swoon on NC30-NC35 skin









Devil on NC30-NC35 skin


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 13, 2008)

The Haul





Lippies and Devil





Eye Palette





Pink Manish on NW20 lips





Shine Manish on NW20 lips





Shine Manish with Kiss Manish on top on NW20 lips





Eye Palette on NW20 skin





Haul with packaging













Eye Palette opened





Devil blush





Kiss Manish lipstick


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 14, 2008)

All swatches on bare NC35 skin & lips.































GAT





GAT & Pink Manish





Kiss Manish





Kiss Manish & Shine Manish





Devil Blush





*COMPARISONS *

Neo Sci Fi packaging vs Manish Arora packaging. Note: colors are not recycled. They are different!





GAT vs Hollywood Nights from Heatherette





GAT vs HN





Malibu Barbie, Pink Manish, Fashion





Flash:





No Flash:


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 15, 2008)

not that anybody needs any more swatches..but here's mine lol

all pics in natural light, no flash




Pink Manish l/g & palette





b-e-a-yootiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








NC20/25 ugly hand. Packed on with a 242 brush. Top is over UDPP and the bottom is without a base. Oooh these babies don't need a base to pop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








1 layer of Pink Manish l/g over bare but very pigmented lips.

enjoyy~~


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Rouaa (Oct 23, 2008)




----------

